# Is this a Killer Queen Bee?



## Vipered (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi all,

I've been looking for a Killer Queen Bee for a while now, and have finally found one. The trouble is, he looks quite different to all pictures I've seen of them and I haven't seen others "in the flesh" yet.

Is anyone here able to tell me if this looks like a Killer Queen Bee to them?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

I really don't know but it isn't a million miles from my Caramel Albino Spider in the coloration ..


----------



## seb421 (Oct 2, 2010)

Looks more just like a Lesser Bee to me, i have a Lesser Bee and it looks same.


----------



## dan s (Jun 17, 2011)

definitely NOT a killer queen!.... looks like a slightly reduced pattern lesser bee.


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Yes, it's a lesser bee (lesser x spider)


----------



## Replika (Dec 28, 2005)

That isn't.

This is  for sale too!


----------



## Vipered (Apr 26, 2016)

Replika said:


> That isn't.
> 
> This is  for sale too!
> 
> [URL=http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c324/Replika151/IMG_20151211_133540_zpsu2jtjaxy.jpg]image[/URL]


Do you have any better pictures of it? Male or female? Lesser or butter?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Replika (Dec 28, 2005)

It's Lesser, you were after a butter one as I recall. Still no luck?


----------



## Vipered (Apr 26, 2016)

Replika said:


> It's Lesser, you were after a butter one as I recall. Still no luck?


Not yet. Hoping that Doncaster brings some luck

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reptile Mantis (Mar 22, 2021)

Definitely NOT because if you look closely in the pictures Looks more just like a Lesser Bee to me, I have a Lesser Bee and it looks the same. just saying..


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Reptile Mantis said:


> Definitely NOT because if you look closely in the pictures Looks more just like a Lesser Bee to me, I have a Lesser Bee and it looks the same. just saying..


I'm sure the OP is glad to have that confirmed after FIVE years of waiting


----------

